
Uber loses appeal in UK employment rights case - m1
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/nov/10/uber-loses-appeal-employment-rights-workers
======
thisisit
Discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15669161](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15669161)

------
guidedlight
This is basically Uber corporate thinking that their business model which
relies heavily on an aggressive interpretation of US industrial law, can be
applied anywhere.

Good luck with that.

------
the_mitsuhiko
Since uber is not going to make them employees anyways I wonder what the
proposed solution is.

